# .daa format mac os x



## black1282 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a disk image file with the extension .daa.  I have found out this is a disk image, but I can't find a program that supports it under mac os x tiger.  However, with windows the program PowerISO, I can manage the file like an iso.

I have toast titanium 7 and I cannot get it to recognise this file.

Any ideas?

btw. I don't have a DVD recorder on my PC before you ask, and hey, I've never  had to rely on windows so I don't want to start now!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## black1282 (Apr 19, 2006)

http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=daa&Search=Search


----------



## barhar (Apr 19, 2006)

'.daa' is a 'PowerISO' proprietary format.

'However, with windows the program PowerISO, I can manage the file like an ISO.' ... ' and hey, I've never had to rely on windows so I don't want to start now!!' - ?

Return to the Windoze based PC and save the data in a 'true' ISO format. Only then, the data may be accessible via a Macintosh.


----------



## black1282 (Apr 20, 2006)

I came to the same conclusion, nevermind.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## jrdyerk (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, is there a way to convert .daa files on MacOSX?

Thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 10, 2006)

jrdyerk said:


> Hi, is there a way to convert .daa files on MacOSX?
> 
> Thanks



No. See above.

(if you have an intel mac, you could install XP and convert from there)


----------



## ethien (Jan 6, 2007)

I just used Virtual PC (I have a PBook, thus PPC), with absolutely no problem (other than it being slow). PowerISO is not a freeware, but you can use it unregistered for free apparently.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi

http://www.twilightedge.com/mac/daaconverter/


Works for me on Leopard.  No reason why it wouldn't work in Tiger, AFAIK.


Andy


EDIT:  Sorry for resurrecting old threads.  Thought this was a good place to post this solution, as this thread is indexed on Google when searching for "daa mac"


----------



## didoman (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys, i was searching around for the same thing and found a linux solution - and a Mac OS X solution in the process. It is done from command line, but it's not too bad.

Go to PowerISO's download page (www.poweriso.com/download.htm) and download the "PowerISO for OSX" archive to your desktop. I extracted it to "~/bin", but for just one simple conversion it is easiest to just extract it to your desktop. Type the following commands into a terminal (with an "Enter" at the end of each line):

cd ~/Desktop
tar -xvzf poweriso-1.2-osx.tar.gz
rm poweriso-1.2-osx.tar.gz
./poweriso convert DISK_IMAGE.daa -o DISK_IMAGE.iso -ot iso

Note that this example assumes that your original ".daa" file is located on your desktop, and that poweriso was downloaded to your desktop. It shouldn't take too long. For more information, try "./poweriso -?". Once you are done, you can trash the program file (poweriso) if you want, although you might want to save it somewhere for later.


----------



## Matintosh8 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you for resurrecting old threads... This is very useful!


----------



## Nedlear (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you very much didoman and macosx. Finding this post was the only help I could understand and make any use of. Cheers a bunch.


----------



## likopuha (May 7, 2009)

Thank you andyhargreaves and didoman! The resurrection of old threads helped me too.


----------



## gaiabear (Sep 11, 2009)

hi. . . I'm having trouble with this one too. . . I have Leopard, and I recently downloaded a 60 volume CD collection via a torrent, and it downloaded in .daa format. I opened this file with Zipeg, which is a free wonderful decompresser which has always worked for me, and it extracted a file without extension. I can't figure out what type of file it is. . . My computer seems to think it's a 4.5GB text file and refuses to open it! Would I be better off making a disk image with the .daa file? Or with the file it contained? Or try decompressing it some other way? I don't even know how to make a disk image. . . Would that make it readable? I downloaded PowerISO for Mac and when I opened that up it also turned out to be what my computer reads as an extensionless text file, which obviously it is not. HELP??? I'm so sorry, I'm obviously new here.

Any help would be sincerely appreciated!!

Thanks,

Gaia


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like you are trying to do something that isn't really going to bring good karma.
The best karma way to get that 60 volume CD collection to work would be to get an analog copy and not download it from unknown torrents. 
(the contents of that torrent could also be bad. e.g. RIAA seems to enjoy injecting bad torrents among the downloads out there)


----------



## gaiabear (Sep 11, 2009)

Heh heh ::angel:: thanks. . . however I have no way here in Chile (south america) of getting that. . . and it's not only my torrent file. "Virtual PC" and "Powever ISO for Mac" also decompress on my mac as apparently extensionless text files. . .??


----------



## hotpixel (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola gaiabear,
Podrías explicarme como uso el "Powever ISO for Mac", soy nuevo con esto del terminal y no entendí mucho la explicación en ingles de arriba.
Gracias!!


----------



## gaiabear (Oct 6, 2009)

hola, la verdad es que todavía no entiendo como usarlo. Mi problema es que he bajado algunas cosas por torrent (incluyendo una compilación de 60 discos de jazz!) que han bajado bien, pero mi computador jura que son archivos gigantisimos de texto, y no los puede abrir. El PowerISO se supone te deja convirtir archivos ".daa" a un formato que mac entiende. . . pero desafortunadamente para mi tambien me bajo jurando que es un archivo de texto. Eso, supongo, es porque no entiendo lo de terminales. . . didoman puso lo siguiente como solución propuesta:

Bajar "PowerISO for OSX" de la página de web www.poweriso.com/download.htm 

Esto se va a bajar como archivo ".bin" así que tienes que hacer lo próximo para convertirlo a algo leible en un mac:

Asegurate que el archivo esta en tu escritorio. Tipea los "commands" en algún terminal, con "Enter" (parece que quiere decir la tecla "intro" no la palabra "Enter") al final de cada linea:

cd ~/Desktop
tar -xvzf poweriso-1.2-osx.tar.gz
rm poweriso-1.2-osx.tar.gz
./poweriso convert DISK_IMAGE.daa -o DISK_IMAGE.iso -ot iso

No debe demorar demasiado. Dice que para más información ponga "./poweriso -?" Cuando has terminado puedes borrar el archivo de programa (poweriso) si quieres, pero recomienda que mejor lo guardas para después.

Bueno la verdad es q no entiendo terminales, pero lo tengo que probar de nuevo. Tal vez esos "commands" (ordenes) son todo que necesitas para convertir archivos "~/bin" y con ese programa puedes convertir ".daa" a "'true' ISO format" ('verdadero' formato ISO), lo cual mac puede leer. Bueno, suerte en todo caso. Avisame si te resulta!

Tambien he cachao que se supone que bajando y instalando XP o si no, Virtual PC, uno puede abrir todas esas weas de windows no leible en un mac. Bueno todavía no encuentro como hacerlo bien, pero suerte. Ojalá te ayuda algo este comentario tan largo. . . !
*Translation: *
hello, the truth is that I do not understand yet like to use it. My problem is that I have downloaded some things for torrent (including a compilation of 60 discs of jazz!) that have gone down well, but my computer swears that they are the most giant files of text, and cannot open them. The PowerISO is supposed leaves to you convirtir files ".daa" to a format that mac understands... but unfortunately for me also me under swearing that it is a file of text. That, I suppose, it is because I do not understand that thing about terminals... didoman put the following thing as proposed solution:

To download " PowerISO for OSX " of the page of web www.poweriso.com/download.htm 

This goes away to go down as file ".bin" so you have to do the next thing to convert it to something readable into a mac:

Assure to yourself that the file this one in your office. Tipea the "commands" in some terminal, with " Enter " (not the word " Enter " seems that he wants to say the key "intro") at the end of every line:

cd ~/Desktop
tar-xvzf poweriso-1.2-osx.tar.gz
rm poweriso-1.2-osx.tar.gz
./poweriso convert DISK_IMAGE.daa - or DISK_IMAGE.iso-ot iso

It has not to demorar too much. Does he say that for more information it should put " ./poweriso-? " When you have ended you can erase the file of program (poweriso) if you want, but he recommends that better you keep it for later.

Good the truth is  I do not understand terminals, but I have to prove it again. Perhaps these "commands" (orders) are everything that you need to turn files " ~/bin " and with this program you can turn ".daa" a " 'true' ISO format " ('real' format ISO), which mac can read. Good, luck in any case. Warn me if it proves to you!

Also is cachao that there supposes that lowering and installing XP or if not, Virtual PC, one can open all these weas of not readable windows in a mac. Good I do not find yet like to do it well, but luck. I hope this so long comment helps you a little...!

-Gaia


----------



## gaiabear (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola! Oye si tienes problema con un archivo ".daa" encontre la solución!!! Mira, es SUPER simple. http://www.twilightedge.com/mac/daaconverter/ 
ESO ES TODO!!

*Translation*

Hello! Hear if you have problem with a file ".daa" I found the solution!!! It looks, it is SUPER simply. 
http: // www.twilightedge.com / mac / daaconverter/ 
THAT IS QUITE!!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 6, 2009)

No sabia que haya software para .daa por Mac OS X! Que lindo gaia... 

(Gaia's last link contains a link to free software that does .daa conversion to Mac OS X)


----------



## hotpixel (Oct 6, 2009)

Bueno mi problema era con un archivo .isz (ISO zipped o algo asi) que supuestamente se puede abrir con el PowerIso, pero al final lo abri en una pc para no complicarme tanto.

igual muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta Gaia!

saludos

*Translation*

Good my problem was with a file .isz (ISO zipped or something like that) that supposedly it is possible to open with the PowerIso, but in the end I opened it in a PC not to complicate me so much.

equal thank you very much for the rapid response Gaia!

greetings


----------



## djblue (Jun 11, 2010)

You rock.


----------



## dvsjr (Sep 1, 2010)

If you can spend hours downloading a torrent using high speed internet, you can go to amazon and place an order. Let's just get that out of the way.
Thank you for this tutorial. I placed the poweriso on the desktop as well as my .daa file. I opened the terminal and used cd and the path to my desktop "cd /Users/name/Desktop/" and then followed your command line argument replacing the names with my files: "./poweriso convert *client.daa* -o *client.iso* -ot iso"
PowerISO then did it's thing: 

PowerISO   Copyright(C) 2004-2008 PowerISO Computing, Inc
            Type poweriso -? for help

Converting from client.daa to client.iso ...   100%

Worked perfectly. Thank you. Hope this helps others.


----------

